

CoreOS and Vagrant setup - charlesmarshall
https://blog.dropletpay.com/droplet-infrastructure-using-vagrant/

======
polvi
(CoreOS eng here) We no longer have a Chaos Monkey. Since the beta release,
the "Chaos Monkey" can be disabled via configuration. See the "reboot-
strategy:" in this post. This is the recommended way to do that:

[http://coreos.com/blog/coreos-beta-release/](http://coreos.com/blog/coreos-
beta-release/)

~~~
charlesmarshall
thanks, I actually wrote most of this before the beta and missed that, I will
update it.

